# Cosmetic Surgery



## empressaphrodite (May 18, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a website for locating a good cosmetic surgery practice please? Milan or Florence would be location of choice as they are the largest cities nearest to me and I would therefore presume to have the best practices?! All advice or help welcome. Thanks


----------

